# Android Market



## PollerJava (22. Nov 2010)

Hallo,

ich hab gerade gesehen, dass sich ein Entwicker von Android- Apps beim Market anmelden muss und dann auch noch $25 zahlen muss, um die eigenen Apps zu veröffentlichen.
Stimmt das so und gibt es auch eine kostenfreie Möglichkeit, die Apps zu verteilen?
lg


----------



## The_S (22. Nov 2010)

Apps für Android kannst du überall verteilen. Du musst ja nur die APK irgendwo hochladen und jeder Android-User kann sich die dann runterladen und installieren.


----------



## PollerJava (22. Nov 2010)

The_S hat gesagt.:


> Apps für Android kannst du überall verteilen. Du musst ja nur die APK irgendwo hochladen und jeder Android-User kann sich die dann runterladen und installieren.



OK, aber der Android Market kostet was oder, und vor allem wie wird die *.apk dann installiert?
lg


----------



## Geeeee (22. Nov 2010)

Jupp. Wie du schon gesagt hast 25$. Das wurde von denen eingeführt, damit es nicht so eine Flut von "Hello World" im Sinne von nutzlosen bzw. qualitativ grottigen Apps gibt.
Da überlegt man sich eben zweimal (ok, wer zuviel Spielgeld hat vielleicht nicht), ob er seine App unbedingt über den Market vertreiben möchte.
Finde ich persönlich nicht schlecht. Du bekommst dann ja auch eine gute Plattform gestellt für die Verwaltung deiner App(s). Soll ja auch Anbieter von Smartphones geben, die schon alleine für die Entwicklungsmöglichkeit ~100$ haben wollen.


----------



## PollerJava (22. Nov 2010)

Gibts eine andere Möglichkeit, welche kostenlos ist? Wenn ich die *.apk irgendwo auf einen Server stelle und dann mit dem Smartphone runterlade -> wie kann man dann die heruntergeladene *.apk auf dem Smartphone installieren?
lg


----------



## The_S (22. Nov 2010)

Indem du sie einfach öffnest.


----------



## Geeeee (22. Nov 2010)

Das wird dir dann direkt angeboten oder du musst nochmal auf die .apk-Datei in der Downloadansicht klicken. Man muss nur einstellen, dass man auch andere Quellen zulässt. Steht irgendwo in den Einstellungen von Android.


----------



## PollerJava (22. Nov 2010)

Wenn ich die apk heruntergeladen habe, wo kann ich diese dann finden und starten?
lg


----------



## XHelp (22. Nov 2010)

Das kommt ganz drauf an womit du die runtergeladen hast. Generell würde sich ein Blick in den "download"-Ordner auf der SD-Karte lohnen


----------



## PollerJava (22. Nov 2010)

Ich habs jetzt gefunden und nachdem ich die apk angeklickt habe ist ein Parsing- Fehler gekommen und die Anwendung hat auch nur mehr die Hälfte an kb als am Server.
Kann sich das noch jemand erklären?
lg


----------



## XHelp (22. Nov 2010)

Hast du es signiert? Hast du nach dem signieren irgendwas verändert? Hast du unbekannte Quellen zugelassen?


----------

